# NCEES 2011(PE Mechanical)



## er-ygang (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello all,

Does anyone tell me more information (ISBN#, Book Name, or anything I could use to search from Amazon/Ebay to buy one) of NCEES 2011 for PE Exam, Mechanical, Thermal and Fluid Systems.

I am trying to buy one for my PE Exam Prep and I had spent a lot of time doing the research but I can only find the NCEES 2001 not NCEES 2011 or 2008.

Thank you

yg


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2017)

This looks like it:

https://www.amazon.com/PE-Mechanical-Engineering-Thermal-Practice/dp/1932613617


----------



## zakbos (Dec 27, 2017)

yg - Where were you able to find the 2001 exam? I have had no luck digging that one up. Thanks


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

zakbos said:


> yg - Where were you able to find the 2001 exam? I have had no luck digging that one up. Thanks


It is out of print.  Old copies sell for big bucks.  They can be found on e-bay and there is a sub-forum here where folks sell books and other reference materials.  You might find one.


----------



## er-ygang (Feb 28, 2018)

thanks guys


----------

